# Past few weeks of fly fishing



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

It's been way too long since I posted a report but upper coast fly fishing has been very good this fall. Here are a few pics from recent trips. Lots of reds over the 28 inch mark lately making for big smiles from customers. All caught sight fishing in shallow water. Enjoy!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Very nice photos, Steve!


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

Those rods must have been bent pretty good! Nice pics, thanks!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Outstanding!

You guy & gals have been having some fun.

Keep the photos coming.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Reds, great pics. Congrats!


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

nice fatties


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice work Cap't Soule'! You're even kickin their little blue tails when the sky doesn't cooperate...


----------

